# used Kahr K40



## island18 (Mar 17, 2010)

I was looking for a small 9mm, Found a used in good condition K40, I have no experience with pistols, always a revolver (I own now a Ruger SP 101 357) for $485.00. I don't know anything about pistoles, but not having external safety and the trigger on this K40 so smooth scare me away.
I'm used to the heavy trigger from my revolver, and I know the SP101 will not shoot If I don't want to.......this Kahr I don't know. I think I will end up getting the Ruger SR9C.
Can't find videos of somebody shooting a K40 to see the recoil, but that is not important, Kahr sells a 4" ported barrel. I think I will go to a shop, maybe this Kahr have the trigger worked
Any comments? thanks


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I own a SR9 and a Kahr not the .40 however. The trigger on the Kahr is heads and shoulders better then the SR9. The Kahr trigger is one of its assets. The smooth pull is long and smooth so the trigger is the safety. If you buy it and shot it you will learn to use it and love it I think.

The SR9 is a very good weapon....very good! the trigger is however a bit sticky and hard to manage. I shoot my SR9 alot so I have become very good at it. i just ordered a Ghost trigger bar for it to make it a smoother shorter pull.If that works like I hope it does the SR9 will be a great gun!

RCG


----------

